# How to put 2 pics together



## Wesche (Jan 1, 2011)

Noob question, cause when i put 2 together the person gests lighter, and does not stay the same, how can i do this ? I do not have PS and i would like a free way if possible


----------



## --ares-- (Jan 1, 2011)

Please word this question better and make what you want to do more clear. If you want a free alternative to photoshop use GIMP.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 4, 2011)

Wtf?


----------



## vitaminj08 (Jan 29, 2011)

When you take the picture, make sure your aperture and shutter speed are the same for both.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 30, 2011)

What exactly are you trying to do? A panoramic picture or are you trying to blend to pictures together?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2011)

Post some examples?


It sounds like you're try to do something like a multiple exposure in PP...

Is that what you want to do, or something else...?


----------



## Quality (Feb 3, 2011)

I think im a bit late on this topic. Try picnik, its free...


----------



## Talihubba (Feb 13, 2011)

You can't ask a question like that? 
Maybe show what pictures you want together, that might help others in the future


----------



## Brenda Lee (Feb 15, 2011)

Use layers in GIMP. Paste the second image over the first as a new layer, then erase from the top layer as needed.

I haven't used GIMP in a while, but that's the basic process.


----------



## jagije (Feb 16, 2011)

There are several free online gimp tutorials for this which you can google on


----------

